# The 'hardest' man in Britain Lenny Mclean



## Odin

I was surfing the net the other day when I came across this video of Lenny Mclean Vs mad gypsy bradshaw,quite a good video (if not a little short)Iv been looking for this for ages so I thought I'd share.
For those that dont know Lenny Mclean was one of the uk's best if the best underground boxer/bare knuckle fighter,he was known for being tough as hell and rumoured to have fought over 3000 fights.
This video is of him vs mad gypsy Bradshaw a bare knuckle fighter whom was the current gypsy champion and who had never lost a fight,the fight on the video was set up by eastend gangsters,Lenny Mclean thier champ vs the roumoured unstopable pikey who had never lost a fight....unfortunately Knowing Mcleans reputation bradshaw thought he'd throw in a cheeky headbutt to soften mclean up........it didnt work!afterwards mclean is rumoured  to have gone ballistic and not only beat up the ref (why id he there again?)his coach bradshaws coach and everyone else that was in that was in the ring.
In his spare time he also did work for the Krays and won king of the bouncers in London.
not your conventional Martial artist but a dman good fighter nother the less!enjoy

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FUcFx-PEiTg&search=mclean


----------



## MA-Caver

Wow, a white Mike Tyson. 

You'd think he'd stop after that first punch... the guy is OUT ... like gone man... geez, go back to your corner and have some java.


----------



## Dan G

Good clip.
Lenny Mclean died a while back. 
He wrote an autobiography, "The Guvnor", an interesting read.
He also has a website dedicated to him - http://www.lennymclean.co.uk/


----------



## Odin

yeah he died in 92 of brain cancer,Im trying to get my hands on a copy of his book,he also offered out Mr T (since both won the king of bouncer awards for thier respected countries)....Mr T said no!lol.
His life story is supposed a pretty good read,he had a very hard up bringing...proberly why he's such a lunatic.
He got the name guv'nor after beating Roy Shaw (the former guv'nor).


----------

